# Problem with Chat room?



## Banjo (11 Oct 2010)

Anyone else been unable to enter the chatroom ?i get the list of people in there but the message field is remaining blank.


----------



## DrSquirrel (11 Oct 2010)

No one is talking to you...

(we saw you enter, and no reply etc)


----------



## Fran143 (11 Oct 2010)

No problem entering chat....problem is the folk in it.


----------



## Crackle (11 Oct 2010)

We were all shouting at you and waving.

Lots of people in and out, try again.


----------



## gavintc (11 Oct 2010)

Banjo said:


> Anyone else been unable to enter the chatroom ?i get the list of people in there but the message field is remaining blank.



I think you have to have passed some form of initiation rite before being allowed through the door.







No, more seriously, I am getting an error as well. (Unless my initiation rite was not accepted).


----------



## Banjo (11 Oct 2010)

I 'll try again ,maybe a bottle of wine or 6 pack is required or they wont let you in.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2010)

I have moved this to site feedback and flagged it for Admin to have a look at


----------



## Shaun (11 Oct 2010)

What OS / browser are you using?

Is this the first time you've tried chat, or have you been able to use it okay before?

Also try deleting your cookie (link at bottom left of page) - it cures a multitude of problems and may resolve this one for you.

Let me know?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## gavintc (12 Oct 2010)

Admin said:


> What OS / browser are you using?
> 
> Is this the first time you've tried chat, or have you been able to use it okay before?
> 
> ...



For me, Mac OS and Safari. However, I have been experiencing some issues with connections since last night. This may be a more localised issue than an admin one. 

Edit: Worked this morning and connection speeds have improved as well.


----------



## Banjo (12 Oct 2010)

I was on a work laptop last night, not positive what system it uses its connected via a vodaphone connection.

On my own desktop PC this morning and it works fine.


----------



## Shaun (12 Oct 2010)

Ah, okay, well at least the chat service seems to be working alright (_it's a remote service than sometimes goes offline for short periods, so it can occasionally be the fault fo the 'site' rather than your own connection_).

However, I suspect the mobile internet connection may be the issue here (_an often "bitty" service and quite prone to dropping packets/connections_), so give it a try when you next get the opportunity and let me know how it goes?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

